# Hornady SST 25-06: no exit



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone else have problems with this round not exiting? Took 4 deer with it and not one exit. One was even a head shot. Shots ranged from 80 - 238yards using a rem 700 25-06.

I'll be retiring it.

Just curious...


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Did you find all the deer? I've been shooting one for 30+ years and I lost 1 deer when
I tried to neck shoot him @ 100 yds. The rest have fell DRT or ran less than 50 yds.
with great blood trails, shooting Rem 100gr. PSP from day 1, might give this round a
shot.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yup an SST in a 25-06 doesent have enough weight to shoot through. (some time).What bullet weight were you using ? Next time try the GMX. The SST could be coming apart.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

bowmansdad said:


> Did you find all the deer? I've been shooting one for 30+ years and I lost 1 deer when
> I tried to neck shoot him @ 100 yds. The rest have fell DRT or ran less than 50 yds.
> with great blood trails, shooting Rem 100gr. PSP from day 1, might give this round a
> shot.


Found 3 out of 4 after the shot. one was found later 150+ yards through thick brush courtesy of the buzzards having a buffet on him. Didn't find any blood, hair, or bone fragments on site of impact or the 50 yards that he ran up to the brush line with two sets of eyes looking. He was shot in high lungs.



CHARLIE said:


> Yup an SST in a 25-06 doesent have enough weight to shoot through. (some time).What bullet weight were you using ? Next time try the GMX. The SST could be coming apart.


I was using the 117 grain SST. Ya I heard the GMX holds up better. Been experimenting with different rounds. Just got this 25-06 this year. So far the fed sierra 117 btsp has been the best game bullet. Had bad groups with fusion. Though I did break in the rifle with those.

The SSTs do create much trauma and is very accurate but if he doesn't drop on the spot and you're in thick brush good luck finding him. Think I'll use the rest on piggy domes


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

*Hornday 25-06 117 sst*

been using the25-06 hornday117 grain intre-lock bullet for years,, great gun an bullet .have taken nalghi with it @ 300yd. drop em in there tracks, deer an hogs as well..


----------



## GTN (Oct 15, 2012)

I have used the Sierra BTSP for years and never had a problem. Had a 257Weatherby built last year and been shooting Barnes TTSX out of it and they have held up great.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I used 100 gr cor-lokt for twenty years one of the best deer calibers I've found. Only had one run about 75yds because I gut shot him. I've tried 117 gr Federal but keep coining back to the cor-lokt.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hornady 117 BTSP...


----------



## EddieBaasen (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been shooting the Remington 25-06 with the 100 gr. cor-lokt and had no issues with animals not dropping in there tracks. Actually the first deer shot with it was at almost 400 yards. With the gun i have now taken like 7 whitetail , 3 axis a few hogs and a bobcat and never had any issues. A lot of the projectiles do not exit but like i said no issues.


----------



## Infidel12 (Dec 29, 2010)

If bullet does not exit that means all of the energy was absorbed by the animal. I think this is a good thing.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Almost lost a beautiful,19in 8 point last year due to a 120 gr Winchester PSP 25-06 that did not exit....a little over 200 yards ,shooting from High to low...entered hi lung on one side,,,,about daylight and the muzzel flash didn't let me see which way he ran....no blood or sign of a hit, we made circles for about an hour and I had given up when my son almost stepped on him..60 yards away ,dead, in a pool of blood....but not a drop between where he was shot and where he fell....bullet did NOT pass thru.Went back to my 300 win mag,180 gr hornaday...it always goes thru...even from stem to stern....


----------



## blitz_81 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a 257 roberts and quite shooting the Hornady SST because of a similar problem. i shoot the hornady interlock out of it and they work well. have tried the SST in a couple other calibers and do not like them either. shoot the nosler custom accubond loads in 264, 7mm and really like them. hold together very well and are really accurate.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Infidel12 said:


> If bullet does not exit that means all of the energy was absorbed by the animal. I think this is a good thing.


Not a good thing when youre lookin for a nonexistent blood trail in the dark


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

X2 I think the plain o rem cor lok in 100gr is the best round for the gun..cheapest too..g-luck



chicken fried said:


> I used 100 gr cor-lokt for twenty years one of the best deer calibers I've found. Only had one run about 75yds because I gut shot him. I've tried 117 gr Federal but keep coining back to the cor-lokt.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Blue_Wave028 said:


> Hornady 117 BTSP...


Ive been wanting to try this round out



Infidel12 said:


> If bullet does not exit that means all of the energy was absorbed by the animal. I think this is a good thing.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


That's a gamble I would rather not take



coogerpop said:


> Almost lost a beautiful,19in 8 point last year due to a 120 gr Winchester PSP 25-06 that did not exit....a little over 200 yards ,shooting from High to low...entered hi lung on one side,,,,about daylight and the muzzel flash didn't let me see which way he ran....no blood or sign of a hit, we made circles for about an hour and I had given up when my son almost stepped on him..60 yards away ,dead, in a pool of blood....but not a drop between where he was shot and where he fell....bullet did NOT pass thru.Went back to my 300 win mag,180 gr hornaday...it always goes thru...even from stem to stern....


glad you found him! Thanks for the info. i'll stay clear of win psp



chicken fried said:


> I used 100 gr cor-lokt for twenty years one of the best deer calibers I've found. Only had one run about 75yds because I gut shot him. I've tried 117 gr Federal but keep coining back to the cor-lokt.


ya I haven't had any problems with this round either.

Thanks for all the feedback. Glad to see I wasn't the only one having this problem and if this round is working for you I say keep on using it!

Thanks,
TS1


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I've been using the SST exclusively for several years now in both 308 or 7mm mag. All animals have been recovered either DRT or a SHORT tracking job. Just like mentioned before NONE have been passthroughs but all have done the job very well recovering the bullet just under the offside hide. Internal damage is like nothing I have seen in the past with other rounds and leaves a wound channel about the size of my fist.


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

The cartridge isn't the problem, it sounds like a bullet and (forgive me) a placement issue. No exit isn't a bad thing, but it's imperative that the bullet retain its weight. Why shoot for the head or neck when you can break the shoulder and cut both lungs?


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Have had the same issue shooting .270 SST 130 grain. Went back to Federal.


----------



## Horns1 (Sep 2, 2005)

Same issue here, especially on Axis deer - .270 SST - bullet never exits


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

SST's are not known to penetrate and the faster you push em the more they come apart. Havent heard too many good things out of em out of the faster cartridges.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Every core-lokt I've shot has exited and dropped the deer in their tracks. It's the cheapest and it works. I've tried others but I keep going back, plus my Sako loves that bullet.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a 7MM-08 and shoot the SST'S. No exit but the deer drop in their tracks. Switching to Fusion or Barnes. I like an exit wound.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

stxhunter said:


> I've been using the SST exclusively for several years now in both 308 or 7mm mag. All animals have been recovered either DRT or a SHORT tracking job. Just like mentioned before NONE have been passthroughs but all have done the job very well recovering the bullet just under the offside hide. Internal damage is like nothing I have seen in the past with other rounds and leaves a wound channel about the size of my fist.


The Rem 100 gr. coreloks also turn their insides to jello, worse than
my 300 WBY shooting 150 gr. PSP's!


----------



## norm9 (Apr 5, 2006)

I have been shooting Winchester PowerMax PHP 150's in .30-06 for years and switched last year to the Hornady SST. I shot a 250+ hog right behind the shoulder and didn't find it until the next day. Not a drop of blood, no pass through, but one dead pig about 50 yards away. At the range the SST's group better, but I've had much better results in the field with the PowerMax.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have found the same issue with any ballistic tipped bullet in any caliber. They do a good job of anchoring the animal when hit on the button but they do not pass through and provide that exit wound that is critical to blood trail/tracking. They also do a good job with consistency and accuracy.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Blue_Wave028 said:


> Hornady 117 BTSP...


 this is all i use and i've tried a bunch of different rounds through my gun.


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Infidel12 said:


> If bullet does not exit that means all of the energy was absorbed by the animal. I think this is a good thing.


Agreed, if you have a bullet go clean through without any expansion then all of the energy is still in the bullet and not distributed on impact of the deer. An exit wound however does increase the possible blood trail by a factor of 2. I shoot a 25-06 and can guarantee its not the choice of caliber. I shoot the Winchester 120gr positive expanding point. Super accurate and drops em in their tracks. I love its expansion. Gets inside and tears em up. I've had no problem with these and a blood trail (although I've only had one ever take a step). Drops hogs in their tracks but those are head shots. All deer have had exit wounds.

Never tried the SST but my brother is going with it this year with his 30-06 which I think should be fine since it has more power behind it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I consider the SST a varmit round.., explode, blow up, come apart, but its what ever makes you happy.. Definately for very thin skinned animals. I am fixin to try the 139 Gr Hornady boatail soft point in my 7mm08. Cheaper than the GMX but I think it will be fine on whitetail.. GMX is the total answer if not shooting Barnes.


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Horns1 said:


> Same issue here, especially on Axis deer - .270 SST - bullet never exits


Yep, I had the same problem with the SST in my .270. Never did try it in the .25-06. I use the Sierra GameKing HPBT for that, and get good exits and short to no tracking.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Try Federal Premium with the Nosler Partition, not the ballistic tip. I use those in my 7-08 and it works nice entry and exit wounds. I just bought some for my 30-06 to use too.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Go to the Interbonds, but at 200 yards they may stil not exit. You don't have a lot of bullet weight there.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Most experienced hunters prefer an exit wound as it leaves a better blood trail.

The rate of energy transfer is vastly more important than the quantity of energy transferred.

It is not the energy itself that kills; it is the character of the work done by it.

There is no such thing as "hydrostatic shock". The energy pulse originating from a bullet entering the watering medium of living tissue is not static. It moves and is therefore dynamic.

Practical field shooting, for me, over 40 years, is this. When I used a 30-06, whitetail would be knocked off their feet, or crumple up where they stood. No tracking required. When I switched to a .270, I always got run offs but never more than 50 yards . 100% effective but no instant pile ups. 
The unscientific observation is, punch two of the biggest holes you can.


----------



## southdakota_man (Jan 31, 2011)

I have been shooting a Savage Benchrest in 25-06 for several years. My favorite and most accurate load is 115/120gn Nosler Partition over 49gns of AA4350. Bullet seated to the lands. This is pushing nearly 3000fps and does a fine job. The partition is a solid bullet and will not fail.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

There are two schools of thought on passthru : expanding bullets vs limited expansion. It can be hotly debated and everyone as their preference.

In my recent trip to SA, the PH absolutely hated expanding bullets. They much prefer a passthru and blood trail, even if means a follow-up shot.

He was real skeptical of my HSM VLD rounds that penetrate and expand - however, after a few animals he was much less skeptical - although he wasn't totally convinced.

An expanding bullet is definitely going to cause more damage - provided it works correctly. And that's the problem. Because definitely a limited expanding bullet is much more consistent. Expanding bullets have a bad habit of shredding on impact, or expanding too early or too late - and failing to bring a clean, immediately kill.

When they work, they work great. When they don't, you have problems. A lot of this depends on the shot placement, the caliber, the speed of the round, and just plain the manufacturer. Limited expanding bullet are WAY more consistent - looking at the overall rounds out there.

On the other hand, an expanding bullet like the HSM VLD (Berger bullet by the way), creates an ENORMOUS amount of hydrostatic shock that often causes the animal to drop right there. Even if the animal doesn't immediately die. Case in point, I shot an axis buck in the summer of 2011 that the shot was a bit high (about 4") and the animal fell right over. Stayed down 30 minutes without a move, then "woke up" with a roar and staggered to his feet. He was bleeding profusely and I knew he was dead, but I didn't feel like tracking him (since I had dropped him right next to a ranch road), so I put another shot into him. Again the animal dropped like a sack and didn't move for almost 45 minutes (the second shot was also a bit high - about 3") - and again he staggered up. I was shocked, there was so much blood and even part of the lung hanging out of a 3" hole on the opposite side. I had actually begun to walk over to him and was only 10 yards away when he got up the second time. Finished him off with a neck/spine shot and he was done.

When we cleaned the animal, the original two shots absolutely shredded his innerds and some of the shrapnel took out the heart. I have no idea how that animal could have gotten up twice, but he did.

The point is that the hydrostatic shock pinned the animal - with this particular animal, I am certain that if a used a limited expansion bullet he would have run quite a ways back into the thick brush and I might have never found him.

I, personally, have found that the HSM VLD rounds have been very consistent and have worked well for me. I shoot them out of both my .308 and 25-06. HOWEVER, I have had some issues with the 25-06 round when make close shots that don't hit anything like bone. Because of the speed, I have had one or two pass clean through leaving the animal to run off 100+ yard before dying. I have also had one or two cases where the bullet exploded and left a HUGE hole (entry and/or exit) and a lot of wasted meat.

I have learned that based on distance, I may opt for a different shot. For example, if I am 50-60 yards from a whitetail, rather than go for the standard high heart, I will put it a bit more forward into the shoulder.

I still use them, and I like them - haven't lost an animal yet. But on the SA trip, I decided to switch rounds when I went after my Wildebeest. The shot was fairly close, and the animals have tough skin, and it ended up being a quartering shot. I put a round with a Barnes TSX round and hit the animal right in the vitals. I got a clear passthru, but not a lot of blood - he ran about 200 yards, then keeled over dead.


----------



## drake1 (Mar 7, 2007)

I shoot 165 and 168 grain bergers out of my 7mm and .300 wm at 2950 to 3100 fps. I have shot and recovered a dozen whitetails, 1 blackbuck and a Sika and none of the bullets came out and all 14 animals fell right where they were shot. 50 yards out to 350 yards didn't matter. Behind the shoulder up halfway between shoulder blade and spine. Lung shots with no damaged meat.


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

Hornady SST .25-06. Shot placement was on right shoulder of deer @ 180 yds. The deer ran approx 25 yds. Bullet was right underneath the skin as seen in picture. 100% of the energy was transferred into the deer.


----------

